# cast aluminium custom catapults



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

" cast aluminium catapult ready for the buffing shop and Paw Paw PFS we are working on for him at the moment


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Fantastic stuff.


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Thanks for posting. THAT idea is realy very interesting! :bouncy:



Rip


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Nice cast Pepper Pickle.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

You guys are awesome!


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

This is what they tern out like hope you like them


----------

